# Phrag Incan Treasure (kov. x long.)



## cnycharles (Nov 25, 2009)

(initial pics of flowers from thread phrag kovachii x longifolium)

Hey! It's finally opening but I won't be here when the first bud finishes opening. I also have to re-stake and move things around so I can get a 'good' pic in front of black cloth, but I'm supposed to be traveling later this morning and have other things that need doing. I'll let you guys judge whether or not it's a good flower, though it's still just opening up. I like the color though I'm looking at it with clouds outside (go figure) and a compact fluorescent bulb inside (and flash from the camera). The other pic I've seen on the internet shows a flower with much longer sepals. Do these grow as the flower ages (longifolium trait)? Also that flower showed more pink than red/purple, though this is still just opening.
It also looks like there's a fourth bud inside the top sheath!






this is about the right color, though it is probably a bit over-saturated. the wingspan is 5", the total height is about 3.25", and the whole pouch structure is about 2.25". the dorsal sepal is still sticking forwards so it isn't adding a whole lot to the height. it's opening pretty fast, but still has a little ways to go










As you can see here, there is a brown crease right in the front of the pouch, and I did see another on the back left. I've been leaving things alone, so not sure what causes things like that.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 25, 2009)

WooHoo!!! Congrats!!! :clap: :clap: Looks like an Incan protecting 'the Treasure'! I'm sure it will relax over the next few days & be just fine! I especially like the profile shot & the color is lovely!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 25, 2009)

*Very* nice. I like the up-swept petals. Very different and very striking. I am a raging green with envy.


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 25, 2009)

I love the colors and the size, but don't care for the shape much. I do think this hybrid will be useful for further breeding; either crossing it onto a long petaled species like caudatum to get a flower with long down swept petals with large flowers that will have dark rose colors, or flatten out the petals by crossing it onto besseae or a besseae hybrid. The fact that longifolium is one of the parents will make it's offspring pretty vigorous.

Thanks for posting; post a picture in a few days to show what the flower looks like!

Robert


----------



## John M (Nov 25, 2009)

A very good start. Beautiful! I think that flower has a lot of expanding to do. 'Looking forward to your photos when you get back from your travels.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 25, 2009)

The color is great. The pouch is kind of what I'd expect. The upswept lateral petals - eh!


----------



## parvi_17 (Nov 25, 2009)

So far it looks interesting. I agree with John that the flower is still very immature, and I would expect to see the petals flatten/lower a bit. The color is very nice!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 25, 2009)

Stunning!! Great shape and colour!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 25, 2009)

Those petals certainly were unexpected...for me at least. Lovely color and the lip is very nice. Do post more shots please!


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 25, 2009)

the pouch should get wider as well!
I love that the kovachii colour shows though


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 25, 2009)

I love the pouch. Maybe the petals will fatten out a bit on the next flower.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 26, 2009)

great color!!! Jean


----------



## labskaus (Nov 26, 2009)

Interesting cross. Let us know how the flower develops. I'm with Robert, this cross is good for breeding.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 26, 2009)

Very nice! This is one of the best I've seen of this cross. Can't wait to see it in few days!


----------



## Clark (Nov 26, 2009)

Awesome! Looks like the right color for the next holiday.
Maybe it will bloom till new years. Good growing, and thanks for the tips!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 26, 2009)

Drorchid said:


> ...The fact that longifolium is one of the parents will make it's offspring pretty vigorous.
> Robert



 I'll say... the thing is huge and growing quickly

 I think the flower shape right now resembles the 'deathglider' from the stargate sg-1 series


----------



## Bobc (Nov 26, 2009)

good color. impressive.


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice Flower and color. Do wait for it to flower a few more times and see if it improves. I wonder if the parent is longifolium instead of kovachii?

Paphman910


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice Charles. It's got great potential


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 1, 2009)

*name confusion*

doh! I thought I'd check the plant tag to see which parent was listed first as the pod parent; when I checked the tag and scraped underneath some of the dirt I thought that it said 'peruflora p r x longifolium' which would have meant that it wasn't a straight kovachii hybrid. (eek) when I had first looked at the tag through the dirt I saw that it started with a 'peru...' (again, had dirt over it) so assumed that it said 'peruviana' (kovachii). I looked online and couldn't find anything that had a name that started with 'peruflora p.... r....' but that there were lots of of crosses from peruflora... after getting about an inch away from the tag, I think that is says 'peruflora p. k. x longifolium'. I'm not sure why the name would have the peruflora right in there with the cross name and not write out the 'phrag kovachii', except maybe assuming that everyone would know that p k meant kovachii, at least as long as the handwriting was clear enough.

that said, my handwriting isn't always the best, either

... the flower definitely has changed, we'll see if I have time to get a pic today


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2009)

It's not old enough to be a gen 2 Pk cross.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 2, 2009)

*updated pics*

Well. The sun is out and I have time to get new pics of the open flower! It's a lot wider now and the dorsal sepal has raised some, but not completely upright. Dimensions are: 7"+ petal spread, 5" up and down, 3.75" lip (from staminode connecting point). The new bud is already opening up, and for some reason the front of this lip/pouch also has a dingle on it. Has anyone else seen this kind of damage and know why it happens? Maybe just from a very fast grower so it's 'scraping' itself as it unfolds? Of course since it's a little larger, the color has lightened a little, and the petals are now very wavy.
















love those spots in the lip! I think the inside of the pouch is completely spotted (even spotting with lots of white space between)





back shot to show waving and all





the whole ball of wax (huge)

the flower color in person is a little more bluish-pink than what's showing in my web browser. often what I see in my editing program isn't exactly what shows up for internet viewing; shows the color a little darker as well. I sometimes have to force myself to edit the pic brighter than I normally would so that it shows up as 'normal' in a web browser. the color in the inside of the top of the lip is actually a bit yellow, which doesn't show up in most of the pictures. they're pretty close, just don't want people to think it's darker than it really is (I actually went back and re-edited the second pic to be much lighter, and it still shows up darker than normal in the internet view (grumpy))

having longifolium as a parent, is it possible that the petals will keep expanding for a while?


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 2, 2009)

Really nice Charles. The wavy petals add interest to the flower for me. The ding on the front and the slightly skewed of the inter pouch maybe a humidy issue. Otherwise, it's just wonderful


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 2, 2009)

Indeed, that is one wavy flower! I know what you mean about images and the way they display on web browsers - often a bit too dull. I've also noticed that the hosting site can take some "juice away" as well - duller images, loss of sharpeness, etc. Add to that everyone's monitor is set differently and color becomes an interesting concept....

Nice flower, BTW. I see lots of potential there.


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 2, 2009)

The waves in this bloom is certainly an attractive one


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 2, 2009)

If you are using Photoshop, Charles, try setting the color space to sRGB and see if that helps.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 2, 2009)

thanks. I'm using canon digital photo professional (came with camera), and it is actually set for sRGB. i'm wondering if I should set the program to not use color profiles and see if that makes a difference


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 2, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> thanks. I'm using canon digital photo professional (came with camera), and it is actually set for sRGB. i'm wondering if I should set the program to not use color profiles and see if that makes a difference


Certainly worth a try!

Actually, I use Adobe RGB and it seems pretty consistent across most programs, except MS Word.


----------



## Heather (Dec 2, 2009)

That got a lot more interesting for me with the wave in the petals coming out. 
I'm liking it!


----------



## parvi_17 (Dec 2, 2009)

Oooo! That turned out great!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2009)

I cant believe that's the same "Mr. Miyagi" bloom!  It grew out nice and the spots are nice.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 3, 2009)

Now that the flower has opened and spread out, I like it a whole lot better. That first photo was not an attrative shape. Now I can actually get my head around as to what hybrids I would like to see made using this type of breeding. Cross this to a Phrag Bouley Bay if you have one around.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 3, 2009)

Leo Schordje said:


> Now that the flower has opened and spread out, I like it a whole lot better. That first photo was not an attrative shape. Now I can actually get my head around as to what hybrids I would like to see made using this type of breeding. Cross this to a Phrag Bouley Bay if you have one around.



I don't really have any hybrids, but if you have one I'd be happy to send some pollen. Yes, the first pics were funny looking! The second flower is filling in quickly as well. Those flowers are huge


----------



## Clark (Dec 4, 2009)

Great plant!!!
Photos are great too, even at 400%(I was peeking in the pouch)!
How's the second bud looking???
7+inches-OMG!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 4, 2009)

the second bud is open! I'm waiting for the petals to finish ruffling before taking a pic. the second bud has petals around 6.5" span and the first is 7.25". despite the huge flowers, the spacing seems to be okay along the inflorescence. I can't imagine four flowers that large on one spike


----------



## gonewild (Dec 4, 2009)

Take a picture now! Often Phrag flowers fall off just before the second one gets ready for a picture.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 4, 2009)

oh, heck. it's dark outside now (and inside). I'll snap a pic just in case it doesn't make it to tomorrow morning though the color will probably look a little funny.
phrags are funny like that,.... perfectly good flowers dropping off





long exposure under compact fluorescents, re-adjusted to look close to normal. will try to re-stake and take a pic with more natural light tomorrow


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2009)

I like it more and more...


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 5, 2009)

I really like it!


----------



## GuRu (Dec 5, 2009)

There's much improvement in these blooms compared with the first photo.

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## Clark (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey- how this bloom doing?
Thanks.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 12, 2009)

I knocked off the first flower trying to get the pollen off to send to someone (it was getting faded anyhow), and the second flower looks okay though I also took the pollen off of it. the other buds are growing, but more slowly now that it's a lot cooler (and darker)


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 13, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> I knocked off the first flower...(it was getting faded anyhow)...




i grow few Phrags but i thought they typically dropped the flower when it was pristine. do you know if this one is unusual or if i just have too little experience in Phrags?


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 13, 2009)

well, it didn't look faded from a distance, but it didn't take much for it to fall off when I was prying pollen off. after I picked it up and looked at it closely it showed some signs of wear so it probably would have fallen off fairly soon


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2009)

likespaphs said:


> i grow few Phrags but i thought they typically dropped the flower when it was pristine. do you know if this one is unusual or if i just have too little experience in Phrags?



No phrag should drop its blooms when they are pristine. they may not look as beat as other slippers when the flowers drop off but not pristine. Think how that would affect AOS judging!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 14, 2009)

likespaphs said:


> i grow few Phrags but i thought they typically dropped the flower when it was pristine. do you know if this one is unusual or if i just have too little experience in Phrags?


I don't know that there is an answer to that. I think most of us have certainly experienced the perfect young flower just dropping off for reasons unbeknown to us & it becomes the typical phrag, but I think the majority hold on until they're showing signs of aging & then should be dropping off.


----------

